# Track lighting in closet with sloped ceiling from 9-12 foot



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MarcDuke said:


> Code violation? Installing a track light in closet with a very high ceiling. Even If lamps are shepherd by glass? Is this ok? I saw in my code book that you can install led mounted lites and recessed incondessants. But track lites with mini halogens??


This is a tough question. Imo, yes you can install an enclosed track head in a closet since 410.151(C) does not prohibit it.

However I can see an inspector quote 410.16 (A) where a track light is not mentioned as a type permitted. IMO, a track is a surface raceway and the fixture is surface mounted. If it is enclosed then I say it is good.

Now, that being said I think a track is a horrible light for a closet and I would not install one there.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is a tough question. Imo, yes you can install an enclosed track head in a closet since 410.151(C) does not prohibit it.
> 
> However I can see an inspector quote 410.16 (A) where a track light is not mentioned as a type permitted. IMO, a track is a surface raceway and the fixture is surface mounted. If it is enclosed then I say it is good.
> 
> Now, that being said I think a track is a horrible light for a closet and I would not install one there.


I am one of the inspectors that have quoted 410.16(A) and failed clothes closets with track lighting. Now the ones I have failed did not have completely enclosed track heads, in fact one had pendant type track heads.

Chris


----------



## MarcDuke (Dec 22, 2010)

The style track light was a flexible track with ithink..mr16 halogens. when i brought up my question to the fella i was working with today.(he is the guy who installed this light in ceiling) I am just a 2nd yr apprentice but The Code is The Code. Right??? i was met with the response of "Dont worry about it""We know what Im Doing, you dont need to check up on us." This is the owners brother he is a 5th year apprentice. smart assed 23 year old know it all. 

just venting.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

MarcDuke said:


> The style track light was a flexible track with ithink..mr16 halogens. when i brought up my question to the fella i was working with today.(he is the guy who installed this light in ceiling) I am just a 2nd yr apprentice but The Code is The Code. Right??? i was met with the response of "Dont worry about it""We know what Im Doing, you dont need to check up on us." This is the owners brother he is a 5th year apprentice. smart assed 23 year old know it all.
> 
> just venting.



Keep us posted when he gets his ass kicked by the inspector:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MarcDuke said:


> The style track light was a flexible track with ithink..mr16 halogens. when i brought up my question to the fella i was working with today.(he is the guy who installed this light in ceiling) I am just a 2nd yr apprentice but The Code is The Code. Right??? i was met with the response of "Dont worry about it""We know what Im Doing, you dont need to check up on us." This is the owners brother he is a 5th year apprentice. smart assed 23 year old know it all.
> 
> just venting.


 That puts between a" rock and a hard place"let the inspector nail him.

Nothing like working with the owner brother Know it all:no:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

It wouldn't fly here.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

In our Canadian code (2006 book is all I have at home):

30:204 In Clothes closets

2) Lampholders and luminaires of the pendant or suspended type, and lampholders and luminaires of the bare lamp type shall not be installed in clothes closets.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Violation IMO. Why in the hell would you want a tracklight in a closet anyway?


----------



## Birdonawire (Jan 3, 2011)

As long as they are 12 inches from anything that the lights night come into contact unless you use florescent


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Birdonawire said:


> As long as they are 12 inches from anything that the lights night come into contact unless you use florescent


With track lighting it is not that clear cut.

Have you checked out 410.16 (2008 NEC)?

IMHO track lighting does not meet 410.16(A) as it is not listed as a surface mounted luminaire.

Chris


----------

